# The Popes Children



## Wilkes (7 Nov 2006)

(Sorry but I couldn't post on the inner sanctum part of the site).Watched The Popes Children and enjoyed it, then I read this view. [broken link removed]. Now I'm confused?


----------



## tosullivan (7 Nov 2006)

I watched this and he started off talking about the children born in June 1980 but the coples he was focussing were easily in their 30's and norn in the 70's.  I'd also like to give that fella a kicking who was pretending to buy a BMW X5.  What an a$$hole.  He lives near me aswell so I must drive around and see if there is a V8 X5 in his drive.


----------



## JayDub (7 Nov 2006)

tosullivan said:


> I watched this and he started off talking about the children born in June 1980 but the coples he was focussing were easily in their 30's and norn in the 70's. I'd also like to give that fella a kicking who was pretending to buy a BMW X5. What an a$$hole. He lives near me aswell so I must drive around and see if there is a V8 X5 in his drive.


You better call around early because after 9pm I'm sure both him and his wife are passed out after drinking a bottle of wine each LOL


----------



## room305 (7 Nov 2006)

Well there's a few minutes of my life that I won't be getting back.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Nov 2006)

Sorry folks

The inner sanctum is there for a purpose. Wilkes, you make some well informed posts. Stay around. Post 50 times and you will be able to post in the inner sanctum.

Brendan


----------

